# Anyone running a 23mm strap instead of 22mm??



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

Hey all, looking to get a new strap for my Jap Mille. I'm contemplating going for 23mm rather than 22mm to give a slightly wider look and ensure no gaps. Has anyone done the same?

Cheers :-!

Dane


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

I have used some 24 straps on the 22mm Nimo--the aftermarket straps really vary a little in actual measured width, mostly being hand made, and vary also in hardness or softness, so for example I could never squeeze a generally hard 24mm Toshi on a Nimo, I could and did put on some attractive 24mm Simona straps on a Nimo or two. Haven's heard of too many 23mm straps, but I am sure it would be perfect--especially for the softer straps.


----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks Peter. I had a feeling it would work well, but it's good to hear about other's experiences. I'm quite sure Nelson has done this too, with great success.


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

Dane, I should add that I have several Ball Fireman watches, all with a 21mm lug width, and I ALWAYS buy 22mm straps for these as they are much easier to find, and actually I like the tight fit better--often times the strap loosens up over time, but this doesn't happen on these very slightly over-sized straps--this is just another example of the 1mm difference which you are contemplating.

Here is an older picture with 22mm straps on the 21mm lugs, and these are on the less forgiving side, but still look fine (_I have since switched over to another more interesting strap on the yellow, and unfortunately sold the red Fireman so am searching to replace it_):


----------



## Bozz_Keren (Jul 19, 2010)

i'm using gunny 24mm to fit into polluce, a little bit hard to insert, but can be done


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

Dane... I try 24mm on 22mm but dont like it.

I learn that if is a soft leather works good but for our 22mm is better go with 23mm and soft leather.

I installed a Patagonia Strap 23mm. on my Magnum and looks so cool. :






Sent from my iPhone 5 using Forum Runner


----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks guys!

Peter, they look really good. I'm going to go for a Bas and Lokes, and from what I've seen they look to be very soft so I think a 23mm option might work quite well. 

Nelson: That looks bang on mate, love it!

Bozz: Do you have any pics mate?

Will keep you guys upated!


----------



## Bozz_Keren (Jul 19, 2010)

phunky_monkey said:


> Bozz: Do you have any pics mate?


here you are, the strap is very soft, that's the reason why i can slip 24mm to 22mm lugs


----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

Fantastic Bozz, thank you! Looks great.


----------

